# Just duck



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash 
Think he got a little cold today duck hunting . Phone said it was 16 if you included the wind chill.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos would never make it at 16 degrees. He shivers if it's below 55 and he's not running around. I tried to put him out the other night because he so rowdy but he wouldn't leave the back door! Good thing he's not a working hunting dog! ;D We blame it on the fact that he was born in Florida.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

trying to convert that out to UK temps. We've been lucky over here, it's been a really mild late autumn to the point where sometimes we've been out in rolled up shirt sleeves.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it works out about minus 9 deg C.....brrr!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mid hunt I had to start throwing a coat over him. I even put him in the truck with heat on, before we picked up the decoys. I'm sure he could have stayed out with us longer, I just didn't see a reason why he should. He had did his job. 
Theses dogs do great running in the cold. Sitting still and wet, I like to keep a closer eye on them.


----------

